# I need a new truck..



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Silverado 1500’s are solid but I still wouldn’t rule out a Tacoma. Toyotas are beasts despite their size.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Tundra?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

msmith719 said:


> Tundra?


Those gas guzzling bastards need to tow a thousand gallon fuel trailer.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those gas guzzling bastards need to tow a thousand gallon fuel trailer.


Ain’t no free lunch! Plus we make gasoline and Tundras right here. Buy local!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I know the Tundras are reliable, but this.. 



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Those gas guzzling bastards need to tow a thousand gallon fuel trailer.


And I don't like the way they look.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

UnitedFly said:


> I know the Tundras are reliable, but this..
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't like the way they look.


I just got a Tundra crew Max back in June. Averaging 15.9mpg (manually calculated) during mixed driving. Saying that, the new Silverado looks amazing though. If I were shopping today, that would be my choice based on looks.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

manny2376 said:


> I just got a Tundra crew Max back in June. Averaging 15.9mpg (manually calculated) during mixed driving. Saying that, the new Silverado looks amazing though. If I were shopping today, that would be my choice based on looks.


I think the 2019 Silverado looks very similar to a Tundra. If I was to go Chevy, it would probably be the 2018. Unless there was a vast difference in reliability/mileage.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

The Chevy has a nice big V8 now. I would look hard at one. All of the domestics can be had with VERY nice interiors and all kinds of gadgets.

I like drive trains that have a proven track record and aren’t getting complicated to get the EPA Ratings for a TV ad. Hence I bought a 2015 Tundra with an admittedly old tech engine and tranny.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Let me add an additional topic for discussion...

Cloth or Leather?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

UnitedFly said:


> Cloth or Leather?


Leather. Specifically perforated leather. Also leather trimmed wooden steering wheel and shifter.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Surffshr said:


> The Chevy has a nice big V8 now. I would look hard at one. All of the domestics can be had with VERY nice interiors and all kinds of gadgets.
> 
> I like drive trains that have a proven track record and aren’t getting complicated to get the EPA Ratings for a TV ad. Hence I bought a 2015 Tundra with an admittedly old tech engine and tranny.


Exactly why I went Tundra. I plan on keeping it for a while, so turbos and small engines kinda scared me off other brands. 

I went with cloth, but really wanted leather. Again, dog in the truck dictated cloth.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm may have to look through the Tundras and bring them back as an option. May go with a certified pre-owned.

Which Trim level should I consider? They give you too many damn options on these trucks.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a 2015 TRD Pro which had options of white or orange...The domestics have a dazzling array of options, but Tundras come in like 3 levels with some different colors. I’d love a truck with a big V8, rubber floors, manual 4wd select, and some kinda fake leather seats. A new truck you could hose out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Silverado 1500’s are solid but I still wouldn’t rule out a Tacoma. Toyotas are beasts despite their size.


i drove a rental Silverado couple of moths ago and was very disappointed. It seemed cheap


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

manny2376 said:


> Exactly why I went Tundra. I plan on keeping it for a while, so turbos and small engines kinda scared me off other brands.
> 
> I went with cloth, but really wanted leather. Again, dog in the truck dictated cloth.


Cover king makes a cordura seat cover! They are not pretty, but are very tough and liquid pools up on them. They’re not cheap either but worth the coin if you don’t like replacing things like torn seat covers.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I have come to really appreciate my Ram 1500's quiet, compliant ride. The coil over suspension sets it apart from the competition. It tows less, but it doesn't sound like that matters to you.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My old tundra is an 03 gave it to my daughter a few years ago just flipped 300k and still going strong so there is my 2 cents but I'm a Toyota guy I now have another tundra.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Plan accordingly.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a tundra limited, leather seats and their plastic wood trim. It's my second tundra and love the truck. The electronics are way behind some of the competition but simple is ok with me.

My buddy has a new F150 and that thing is loaded with all sorts of stuff like massaging air conditioned seats and keypad entry. The way I see it he has about 1000x more things that can break.

The tundra holds it's value really well so that's something else to consider.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

UnitedFly said:


> I'm may have to look through the Tundras and bring them back as an option. May go with a certified pre-owned.
> 
> Which Trim level should I consider? They give you too many damn options on these trucks.


That’s exactly what I did. I got a 7 month old 2017 SR5 crew Max with the TRD package. Dealer got it in that morning on a trade. PO leased it and serviced it at the same dealer, so it had complete service records. Had 11k miles, basically brand new, even smelled new! Save a TON over the new 2018 one I was looking at. Came with sprayed in bed liner and bed cover.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with a Ram 1500. Best value in full size trucks today.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

x2, plus they have a small 3.6 diesel that gets 20/27 mpg.

The Ford F150 has a 6 cylinder motor, no V8.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Our PD bought some new Dodge trucks for the detectives and a bunch of new Chargers for patrol. Our vehicle maintenance budget was dry in six months. Brakes, suspensions, and motor mounts were the main culprits. The alarm on my truck would go off all night every night. After we got someone to disconnect the factory alarm that Dodge kept insisting wadn’t there, my doors kept randomly unlocking and the windows kept randomly opening while the truck was parked. And I had a personally owned NFA weapon that stayed in the truck — not good. They couldn’t fix that either. One of the other trucks was on its third engine and second transmission at 28K miles (and another of each since). Dodge couldn’t figure out why. 

My wife bought a new Chrysler and the brakes started making noise. Dealership said brakes were 80%. Two weeks later all four brakes were metal to metal and the entire brake system — all four wheels — had to be replaced at our expense. They said she must have abused them.

I wouldn’t touch a Chrysler product with a ten foot — make that a ten thousand foot — pole. The fine folks at Chrysler Corporation sell junk and refuse to back it up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

I like my dodge! Half a million miles but it was toast when I got it. I’ve put a lot into the ol’ girl but couldn’t touch a new one that is equal for 4times what I’ve spent getting it there so I’m stickin with my 20yr old beast!


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> I like my dodge! Half a million miles but it was toast when I got it. I’ve put a lot into the ol’ girl but couldn’t touch a new one that is equal for 4times what I’ve spent getting it there so I’m stickin with my 20yr old beast!


We need a build thread of that truck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

MooreMiller said:


> We need a build thread of that truck!


Too much $, too many hrs, a whole lotta welding on the bumpers and bed, paint, bed liner! Motor has some fueling, timing, turbo and exhaust mods. Fun to drive though!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Boatbrains, you got a good one. But you aren’t relying on factory support, either. The PD needs reliable vehicles. The PD needs vehicles that don’t cost the taxpayers a fortune to keep in service. And the PD needs vehicles that don’t spend half of their life in the shop — we don’t have a garage full of spares.

When I had left my brand new truck at the dealership several times, for several days each time, for the alarm going off all night every night, only to be told each time that there was no alarm in the truck that the PD had just purchased from that dealership, I tried a different dealership. I called the new dealership and ran down the issue to the service manager. I was not a smartass about it, and I was not unprofessional or accusatory about it. I made no threats or insults. I did state that I was fed up with the original dealership’s lack of support. He told me — without seeing the truck — that warranty would not cover the issue, and that the PD would have to pay from $800 to $1300 to rectify the problem. 

Interestingly, when the original dealership had the truck the last time the tailgate was stolen. They didn’t want to replace it, and we were lied to several times about its status. It took several weeks to get them to order a replacement. 

They won’t screw me again.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

hipshot said:


> Boatbrains, you got a good one. But you aren’t relying on factory support, either. The PD needs reliable vehicles. The PD needs vehicles that don’t cost the taxpayers a fortune to keep in service. And the PD needs vehicles that don’t spend half of their life in the shop — we don’t have a garage full of spares.
> 
> When I had left my brand new truck at the dealership several times, for several days each time, for the alarm going off all night every night, only to be told each time that there was no alarm in the truck that the PD had just purchased from that dealership, I tried a different dealership. I called the new dealership and ran down the issue to the service manager. I was not a smartass about it, and I was not unprofessional or accusatory about it. I made no threats or insults. I did state that I was fed up with the original dealership’s lack of support. He told me — without seeing the truck — that warranty would not cover the issue, and that the PD would have to pay from $800 to $1300 to rectify the problem.
> 
> ...


Did all of this happen this year? With 2017/18 models?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Boatbrains, you got a good one. But you aren’t relying on factory support, either. The PD needs reliable vehicles. The PD needs vehicles that don’t cost the taxpayers a fortune to keep in service. And the PD needs vehicles that don’t spend half of their life in the shop — we don’t have a garage full of spares.
> 
> When I had left my brand new truck at the dealership several times, for several days each time, for the alarm going off all night every night, only to be told each time that there was no alarm in the truck that the PD had just purchased from that dealership, I tried a different dealership. I called the new dealership and ran down the issue to the service manager. I was not a smartass about it, and I was not unprofessional or accusatory about it. I made no threats or insults. I did state that I was fed up with the original dealership’s lack of support. He told me — without seeing the truck — that warranty would not cover the issue, and that the PD would have to pay from $800 to $1300 to rectify the problem.
> 
> ...


You are right, well past any factory support and/or warranty.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> You are right, well past any factory support and/or warranty.


I bought a new 4x4 Tacoma in 2007
Traded it for a new 1 in 2012
Went to trade it for a new one in 2016
Ended up with a Tundra crew max
The reason, the mpg not much worse than Tacoma, but a hell of a lot more truck!!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm an F150 guy. Before I got my current truck I looked at the 2017 Sierras and the 2017 Tundras and kept going back to the f150. I love the ecoboost, which I was very hesitant on at first and to me the interior comes with so much more for less money than the others.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

manny2376 said:


> Exactly why I went Tundra. I plan on keeping it for a while, so turbos and small engines kinda scared me off other brands.
> 
> I went with cloth, but really wanted leather. Again, dog in the truck dictated cloth.


Im on my second tundra, both I purchased with cloth seats and added Katzkin Leather. This stuff is durable, my old truck had 225k when it gave out and the leather still looked great and I have a lab that rides in the cab.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

stussing said:


> x2, plus they have a small 3.6 diesel that gets 20/27 mpg.
> 
> The Ford F150 has a 6 cylinder motor, no V8.


They still offer the 5.0 V8, but makes not sense to get with the 3.5 ecoboost having more power, more torque and better fuel mileage.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Tilly_Copano said:


> Im on my second tundra, both I purchased with cloth seats and added Katzkin Leather. This stuff is durable, my old truck had 225k when it gave out and the leather still looked great and I have a lab that rides in the cab.


What did it cost to have to Katzkin installed?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I buy all my cars with cloth and then have leather installed. It's always less than $1000 on my wife's SUVs with the third row seats. I use the dealers guys and it's usually the katskin. Leather is way more durable and earlie to clean than cloth. I have 4 kids and would never get cloth . It would be ruined in days .


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> They still offer the 5.0 V8, but makes not sense to get with the 3.5 ecoboost having more power, more torque and better fuel mileage.


The 3.5 eco boost I have experience with got terrible fuel milage unless it was running empty. My fat pig of a Lexus with full time 4 wheel drive with the 4.6 burns less fuel.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

sjrobin, this was a few years ago. I don’t recall the exact year. The neighboring agency bought a fleet of Chargers at about the same time, and said that their mainenance costs doubled also. 

The reliability and maintenance issues can be resolved (and I have no idea if they have been; I’ve written Chrysler Corporation off permanently), but the attitude of the dealerships and the parent company won’t change overnight. We went back to GM, and have recently added some Explorers to the fleet, and we aren’t spending a fortune to keep them on the road.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

F-150 2.7 Ecoboost 60k flawless so far, 16.8-17.4 towing and 20-22mpg to and from work. Got 17.1mpg round trip towing from NE Florida to Louisiana few weeks back.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Another vote for the F150. I have the 3.5 EB and yes it doesn't get the MPG that i was hoping for but still better than the 5.4 V8 I had in my last one. I think the 2.7 EB is probably the best on the market for power and MPG.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I am a super duty guy but wife has a 4Runner and we love it. That way when she need to pull the horses I still have a skiff mule in the 4Runner, so if I didnt have the diesel I would look hard at the Tundra although I am a Ford guy. My Super Duty I purposely bought the XL trim and FX4 but with the power group so I would have power seats and windows but the rubber floors. Then had the Katskin done and like that leather better than the ford factory leather. I just didn't need or want $20k in bells and whistles just to get leather seats. Best decision I ever made, having no carpet and leather.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

UnitedFly said:


> What did it cost to have to Katzkin installed?


1,000 and some change. The think I don't like about tundras are you have to buy the deluxe package to get leather and I don't need all that. Plus the aftermarket is way more durable


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I posted a picture on my new to me Expedition, King Ranch .it tows my big flats boat better than my other Expedition, probably the tow package and 20" wheels
leather seats, leather steering wheel ,lots of electronic stuff some i dont know how to use. So I'm not hosing that puppy out


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

The guys on this channel are constantly reviewing, testing and critiquing full size trucks. I've been watching their videos because I'm thinking about getting a new truck early next year. Some of the info may help you decide.
Right now I'm really considering a Taco or a newer (with 4wd) Frontier.
.
https://www.youtube.com/user/tflcar


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ford half ton at least! Ecoboost has a ton of power but will drink fuel especially with bigger tires, 5.0 will be more efficient (2-3 mpg better at best), but slower and fuel mpg is still ok.

Diesel is king for power and fuel efficiency. My f250 can get 24 mpg on the highway at 65 mph with 35's. If youre coming from a 3500 ram youre going to hate a small Colorado or Tacoma..... look decent but small as hell.

I'd stay away from dodge if I was shopping for a full size truck, but I also always own Fords.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Whats with everyone and these Tundras? They do not look good......


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

You get a smaller truck the naturally aspirated 6 cyl motor will work harder to tow anything and drink more fuel than a full size 8 cyl that will overall have better towing power/ stronger frame and a lot more room and comfort...

At the end of the day their towing mpg will be within a couple mpgs of one another and I don't know about you but I would want the room and ride height more than 2 mpg difference while towing.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> You get a smaller truck the naturally aspirated 6 cyl motor will work harder to tow anything and drink more fuel than a full size 8 cyl that will overall have better towing power/ stronger frame and a lot more room and comfort...
> 
> At the end of the day their towing mpg will be within a couple mpgs of one another and I don't know about you but I would want the room and ride height more than 2 mpg difference while towing.


Execellent and accurate points, but what I buy to tow my little boat will double as my daily driver. If I towed more than a few miles and more than two days a week I wouldn't even consider the mid-sized trucks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

I’m not gonna lie, I love my Dodge!
But... I do wish Ford would somehow end up with the Cummins power train! Not a fan of navistar motors, but like the Ford trucks better than all the others in that class. 
Half ton would probably go Toyota honestly, but to me a half ton is just a car with a truck bed these days.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I love my Tundra and know it’s ugly but could care less because I cannot see it when I’m driving. My buddy has a Tacoma and kicks himself in the ass for not going with the Tundra. Way more room in the Tundra and the fuel economy isn’t that much better in the Tacoma. F-150 would be my second choice. I looked hard at the Silverado before buying the Tundra used and was not impressed with the quality of the Chevy’s. Look great but I need a truck for needing a truck reasons.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm gonna go do some test driving over the coming weeks. My mechanic tells me to either go with a Silverado 1500 or a Tundra (he owns an older body style Tundra). Consumer reports and a lot of owners tells me to buy an F-150. 
It was so much easier to pick out a skiff than a truck, hah.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ford typically has way more options and packages than Chevy. My buddy just joined the dark side (Ford) and was freaking out over the options. 

As far as the Cummins power train my diesel mechanic/ performance guy in town says his most problematic diesels are the Cummins and not just the tranny everyone cries about. “I just chipped/ deleted my truck, get on it a few too many times and fry that tranny). He told me the new Powerstroke 11 and up trannys are capable of holding around 800 WHP while the Allison’s tend to fail around 600 WHP just Incase anyone was wondering. 

Fords Powerstroke and trans are the combo to have if you go diesel.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’m surprised there has been so much hate on the ram. I have a 4 year old 1500 big horn with 80k miles trouble free. I put new tires, new brakes on. It did acquire an exhaust leak at the manifold at 50k miles and was repaired under warranty. Other than that it’s been flawless and the interior is far nicer than the other trucks in its class. 
As for the tundra...it rides like a Cadillac. It’s old tech and ugly but very reliable and rides like a dream


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

The yhing about us mechanics is we tend to be brand loyal. That said, the Cummins powertrain is a proven motor. I’ve been a diesel mechanic longer than outboards, it’s Cummins all day everyday and twice on the Lord’s day for me. The others are still in R & D!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

My mech told me they are all junk these days. They all have problems. I have a Silverado.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

If I had to tow a larger boat I’d get the 3.5 ecoboost. I’ve got a 6” lift and 35” bfg ko2 on my 2.7 and I’m still getting better fuel mileage than I did with a stock 5.4 and it tows a hell of a lot better. The torque is crazy.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I've got some experience with about all the half tons that have been mentioned. 

Current truck; '14 GMC Sierra 6.2L 4X4. Love this truck, I wouldn't get the 6.2 again, get the 5.3

Previous; '14 Ram 1500 5.7L work truck, katzkin leather. Great truck, towed better than Sierra

Ford; I'll NEVER own one, but...A very close friend has had 3 of the new body style F-150s with the V8 and is not brand loyal but loves it. He tows an offshore boat with it regularly all over the south east. Definitely saved his life the other day. Everything was destroyed except for the cabin, so I would call it safe.

Toyota; I own a '14 4Runner and nearly bought the Tundra, but I didn't like that I had to buy a nearly fully loaded truck just to get leather. Love the 10k mile oil changes and its one of the better stealerships I've ever been to for customer service.

Nissan; I was a Nissan tech and will say the Titan was a very reliable truck, with virtually no problems until 100k in my experience. I've never cared about mpg, but I was disappointed with the fuel economy on these


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've had 2 Dodges (2001 318 gas and 2006 Cummins). I won't buy anything Chrysler again as they both just fell apart, early and often. I've had a pile of Fords and like them a lot but my last 2007 F150 with the big FF V8 starting knocking at 110,000 and about 9 yrs old so I bought a Tundra (2016) after having several family members have good luck with them. The pros: huge back seat in big crew max and the bird dog and 2 teenagers love the room. It's a very stiff suspension, if you are on bumpy roads (lived in Corpus last) but otherwise, the ride is amazing and very little to no wind noise. The big 5.7L is super powerful and the thing, with TSS package offload tires is an absolute beast off road. No comparison to my F150 4x4, but my Tundra does have more aggressive tires. I had it in the sand down pulling my old 18' jon boat around Wilson's Cut and even though the skid plates were high centering, it just plowed right on through. I think it's a combo of Toyota's suspension set up and pure power of the Tundra. At 50K miles and 2.5 yrs, ZERO issues. I can't say that about any of the Chevy's, Dodges or Fords I've owned. Of those three, Ford have far fewer problems under 50K miles, but must in my experience. Also, the big fat seats, both front and rear, seemed way more cushy and wide than any of the Fords. I'm tall and like comfort so that's a huge plus. The cons: it's ugly. Period. The technology in electronics and as well as fuel economy are about 10 yrs outdated but I hate to be inconvenienced with shop time so pay the gas bill and keep on driving down the highway. As to economy, my 4x4 (no lift) does about 15-16.5 HWY, 13.5 mix of hwy/city and about 13.5 with the skiff. I've seen 7-8mpg with a tall deer blind on a small trailer. I have other friends and family who have made it 150K mi with no repairs on Toyota products, whatsoever.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I had a brand new Dodge Durango that I bought in the early 2000's and that pos was in the shop more than on the road kept it 11 months and have not or will I ever buy another Dodge pos in my opinion.Toyota all the way fore but I do respect Ford for taking no bail out money back in the day.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I just traded in my 2005 F150 4x4 Lariat with 170K miles for a Tundra Crew Max 4x4. I got the SR5 because it was cheaper and had all I needed in terms of convenience features (Etune, nav, XM, bluetooth, voice assist, etc). I'll add the Katzskin leather pretty soon. I found a 2017 with <30,000 miles that was already leveled with aftermarket wheels, tires, and bumpers. It looks like brand new and I saved about 10K over the best deal I could find on new, and that's not taking into account the mods.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

brianBFD said:


> The guys on this channel are constantly reviewing, testing and critiquing full size trucks. I've been watching their videos because I'm thinking about getting a new truck early next year. Some of the info may help you decide.
> Right now I'm really considering a Taco or a newer (with 4wd) Frontier.
> .
> https://www.youtube.com/user/tflcar


The Frontier doesn't get a lot of love, but it's a good truck. My only complaint was the turning radius was like that of a school bus.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Forgot to add that I added aftermarket leather (not Katskin) and it’s nice but about 1800-1900 installed. Get perforated. One other tundra pro......best darn AC ever!! I have a black truck and it’s a non-issue, even here in S TX. Also added a camper and won’t ever be without one of those.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

Ford is for inbreds


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

Ford is a piece of shit bro.

Ford = free elo


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

When you are checking out these vehicles drop down behind the tailgate and check out the sizes of the rear differential. The Tundra is the smallest and just looks less beefy - if that matters to you


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

hipshot said:


> Our PD bought some new Dodge trucks for the detectives and a bunch of new Chargers for patrol. Our vehicle maintenance budget was dry in six months. Brakes, suspensions, and motor mounts were the main culprits. The alarm on my truck would go off all night every night. After we got someone to disconnect the factory alarm that Dodge kept insisting wadn’t there, my doors kept randomly unlocking and the windows kept randomly opening while the truck was parked. And I had a personally owned NFA weapon that stayed in the truck — not good. They couldn’t fix that either. One of the other trucks was on its third engine and second transmission at 28K miles (and another of each since). Dodge couldn’t figure out why.
> 
> My wife bought a new Chrysler and the brakes started making noise. Dealership said brakes were 80%. Two weeks later all four brakes were metal to metal and the entire brake system — all four wheels — had to be replaced at our expense. They said she must have abused them.
> 
> I wouldn’t touch a Chrysler product with a ten foot — make that a ten thousand foot — pole. The fine folks at Chrysler Corporation sell junk and refuse to back it up.


At one point, my department thought it would be a good idea to buy some Dodge Intrepids for patrol use. It went over about how you would imagine.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> When you are checking out these vehicles drop down behind the tailgate and check out the sizes of the rear differential. The Tundra is the smallest and just looks less beefy - if that matters to you


Toyota trucks can't be killed though. You haven't lived until you've seen a 35 year old Hi-Lux loaded with 10 goats, an old mattress and 15 locals in/on it rolling down the street in Tikrit or some equally God awful place. The Middle East is what sold me on Toyota trucks.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Toyota trucks can't be killed though. You haven't lived until you've seen a 35 year old Hi-Lux loaded with 10 goats, an old mattress and 15 locals in/on it rolling down the street in Tikrit or some equally God awful place. The Middle East is what sold me on Toyota trucks.


It would be nice if they offered a Hi-Lux here


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

yobata said:


> It would be nice if they offered a Hi-Lux here


I would pony up tomorrow if they offered the hi-lux here.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> It would be nice if they offered a Hi-Lux here


If you could get a diesel Hi-Lux here, I'd pay whatever they asked.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> If you could get a diesel Hi-Lux here, I'd pay whatever they asked.


Metoo!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm two years into a diesel colorado and can't say enough about the truck. Towing power and torque are awesome, MPG is insane (24-25 highway with the skiff, 30-34 highway naked). Size is just fine for me around town, easy to get in and out of places. 30k trouble free miles so far.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My buddy just bought a new titan diesel, he got a great deal on it compared to the other diesel trucks on the market. Not sure how I feel about the looks, but it's a very nice truck. I personally like the look of the tundra but I'm biased having owned two different generations and 4 Toyota trucks over the years.

The one thing about Toyota that I love is that I don't have to worry about repairing anything. They just run, no problems, no broken parts, no transmission issues, no engine issues..... Of the 4 I have owned aside from regular service and tires I have spent $0 on repairs over the past 18 years.

And if they made a diesel Hilux I would be tempted. Rented them in Costa Rica and they are badass.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is what I say about you guy's saying the tundras are ugly. Would you rather have a number 7 who cooks you dinner every night keeps the house immaculate or a number 10 who microwaves your dinner and keeps the house a pig pen I know which one I'm taking Between the 2 that I have on the road my daughters and mine we have a combo of 520,000 miles and still running strong and I personally know someone with an 02 tundra ready to hit 500,000 buy once I say.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here is what I say about you guy's saying the tundras are ugly. Would you rather have a number 7 who cooks you dinner every night keeps the house immaculate or a number 10 who microwaves your dinner and keeps the house a pig pen I know which one I'm taking Between the 2 that I have on the road my daughters and mine we have a combo of 520,000 miles and still running strong and I personally know someone with an 02 tundra ready to hit 500,000 buy once I say.


IMHO, the Tundra could only be a 7 if you buy it some new heels and throw a little makeup on it..
Still, its on my short list..


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

UnitedFly said:


> IMHO, the Tundra could only be a 7 if you buy it some new heels and throw a little makeup on it..
> Still, its on my short list..


Only drive it in the dark


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> Only drive it in the dark


Haha!


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

hipshot said:


> Our PD bought some new Dodge trucks for the detectives and a bunch of new Chargers for patrol. Our vehicle maintenance budget was dry in six months. Brakes, suspensions, and motor mounts were the main culprits. The alarm on my truck would go off all night every night. After we got someone to disconnect the factory alarm that Dodge kept insisting wadn’t there, my doors kept randomly unlocking and the windows kept randomly opening while the truck was parked. And I had a personally owned NFA weapon that stayed in the truck — not good. They couldn’t fix that either. One of the other trucks was on its third engine and second transmission at 28K miles (and another of each since). Dodge couldn’t figure out why.
> 
> My wife bought a new Chrysler and the brakes started making noise. Dealership said brakes were 80%. Two weeks later all four brakes were metal to metal and the entire brake system — all four wheels — had to be replaced at our expense. They said she must have abused them.
> 
> I wouldn’t touch a Chrysler product with a ten foot — make that a ten thousand foot — pole. The fine folks at Chrysler Corporation sell junk and refuse to back it up.


That's interesting. Chrysler uses the 3.6 Pentastar V6 and the German 8 speed transmission prolifically throughout their line-up. Engine and transmission problems are rare according to Consumer Reports. I have a bud who is a detective in Jefferson Parish TX and he has said their Chrysler V-6s and their 8 speed transmissions had been relatively trouble free.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ask yourself do you want your truck sitting at the service center or the boat ramp.my tundra will be at the ramp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Ask yourself do you want your truck sitting at the service center or the boat ramp.my tundra will be at the ramp.


As will my Cummins poweres ram


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Have you guys seen the 2019 Ford Ranger coming out now? I had many Rangers in my teens and 20's and absolutely loved them. This new one looks great but for the price you can get a full size. I am just glad the smaller trucks are making a comeback.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

EasternGlow said:


> I'm two years into a diesel colorado and can't say enough about the truck. Towing power and torque are awesome, MPG is insane (24-25 highway with the skiff, 30-34 highway naked). Size is just fine for me around town, easy to get in and out of places. 30k trouble free miles so far.


Canyon diesel is perfect for towing skiffs all over the gulf coast. 66k miles only issue def pump. Quiet and powerful. Not a great family truck even with crew long bed. I transitioned from c3500 diesels.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Have you guys seen the 2019 Ford Ranger coming out now? I had many Rangers in my teens and 20's and absolutely loved them. This new one looks great but for the price you can get a full size. I am just glad the smaller trucks are making a comeback.


I want my 2001 single cab s10 with the 5speed 4.3L v6 for the same price I bought it for in 2001: $10,500 TTT included


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’m hoping the Canyon diesel is a big success....so Toyota will “Amer-anize” the Hilux and import it to the States. Competition is a good thing.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

My biased opinion....
5.0 liter V8 and 4x4. Plenty of power and legroom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Canyon diesel is perfect for towing skiffs all over the gulf coast. 66k miles only issue def pump. Quiet and powerful. Not a great family truck even with crew long bed. I transitioned from c3500 diesels.


DEF fluid...saving the environment one cardboard box and plastic jug at a time!!!
Screw a warranty, that would be the first system deleted if I bought a new diesel. My company truck has DEF and it’s nothing but a PITA and gags me when the system cleans itself.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

yobata said:


> It would be nice if they offered a Hi-Lux here


No Doubt. 3/4 million mile vehicles are awesome. Unfortunately, planned failure economies reject durability.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> DEF fluid...saving the environment one cardboard box and plastic jug at a time!!!
> Screw a warranty, that would be the first system deleted if I bought a new diesel. My company truck has DEF and it’s nothing but a PITA and gags me when the system cleans itself.


Fummins F or Excursion.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

With all the new Mpg guidelines we are doomed to a bunch of shit cvt trucks that can't pull a wagon.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Love my naturally aspirated 6.2 2013 raptor. I honestly wish Toyota made a comparable off road like full size tundra. I’ve had Toyota’s in the past and durability is amazing!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Fishshoot said:


> Love my naturally aspirated 6.2 2013 raptor. I honestly wish Toyota made a comparable off road like full size tundra. I’ve had Toyota’s in the past and durability is amazing!


Raptor - Nishe. Lets beat on it sometime.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

EdK13 said:


> Raptor - Nishe. Lets beat on it sometime.


Oh I do!! I do quite a bit of hunting out here and get back into some nasty places with no cell service. Like the old days when you had to get yourself out of messes before you could just pick up a phone and call!!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Tundras are fire resistant too...

https://www.inspiremore.com/nurse-toyota-truck-camp-fire/


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Have you guys seen the 2019 Ford Ranger coming out now? I had many Rangers in my teens and 20's and absolutely loved them. This new one looks great but for the price you can get a full size. I am just glad the smaller trucks are making a comeback.


I've pre-ordered one and will probably buy it in January pending a test drive. You haven't priced full size F-150s lately, I take it. New Ranger is quite a bit less expensive, plus it will fit in my garage like my 2008 F-150, unlike the taller, wider late model versions.

Don't need as much horsepower now towing the skiff vs. my flats boat, but the First Mate does require more room to stretch out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2018)

Zika said:


> I've pre-ordered one and will probably buy it in January pending a test drive. You haven't priced full size F-150s lately, I take it. New Ranger is quite a bit less expensive, plus it will fit in my garage like my 2008 F-150, unlike the taller, wider late model versions.
> 
> Don't need as much horsepower now towing the skiff vs. my flats boat, but the First Mate does require more room to stretch out.


Hell, most all trucks these days cost more than I paid for my 5acres of land! I don’t see how so many can afford them!


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Zika said:


> New Ranger is quite a bit less expensive, plus it will fit in my garage like my 2008 F-150, unlike the taller, wider late model versions


My F150 fits in a standard 2 car garage. That's where she spends the majority of her time.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Hell, most all trucks these days cost more than I paid for my 5acres of land! I don’t see how so many can afford them!


Monthly payments..... I can't even afford the second hand tacomas!


----------



## Webster Creeker (Nov 15, 2018)

UnitedFly said:


> My 2003 RAM 3500 seems to be falling apart around its Cummins, so I think I'll be in the market for a new truck come beginning of next year. I don't need another diesel, but I want to go larger than something like a Tacoma or Colorado. Short list is down to F150, RAM 1500, or Silverado 1500 in 2018 or 2019.
> Anyone recommendations?


I just bought another Ford diesel. I couldn't help myself. I walked onto the lot and they had an F-250 Guy Harvey addition. If you had your RAM for what looks like 15 years then the long term cost effectiveness of a diesel might make sense. It's quiet unlike those Cummings


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2018)

Webster Creeker said:


> I just bought another Ford diesel. I couldn't help myself. I walked onto the lot and they had an F-250 Guy Harvey addition. If you had your RAM for what looks like 15 years then the long term cost effectiveness of a diesel might make sense. It's quiet unlike those Cummings


It’s Cummins and real diesels rattle lol!


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been eyeing the new Ranger for a while now. Just waiting for them to publish the fuel economy information on the Ranger....can't believe it's mid November and they haven't released that yet. 

The MPG will determine which direction I go. If that new 2.7L engine can't get greater than a combined 21 I'll be very disappointed and will probably get a Tacoma, Colorado or Canyon then get the redesigned 4Runner in a few years.



Shadowcast16 said:


> Have you guys seen the 2019 Ford Ranger coming out now? I had many Rangers in my teens and 20's and absolutely loved them. This new one looks great but for the price you can get a full size. I am just glad the smaller trucks are making a comeback.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm a Toyota fan. I love my Tacoma. I average around 20mpg per tank when not towing and like 11-12mpg when pulling my boat. That average is +/- 1mpg different than my buddy pulling the same size boat with his 1500 and better fuel mileage than his eco boost got with the same load. The other thing I never liked about the EcoBoost was hearing the timing chain slap after a cold start once they got some mileage on them. Maybe that's fixed on the new ones, but I don't know.

I have a friend with a new F150 and it gets better fuel mileage all around than my Tacoma towing and naked.

I like Tundras but I drive a lot for work and I can't sacrifice the 5mpg from my current truck (or new truck that gets 20mpg) to own one.

I wouldn't own a dodge truck if my life depended on it. I had a shop for nine years and Dodges were our number one worked on vehicles.

The new chevy's are exactly that, new. So I don't know exactly how these new trucks will be.

My vote goes for a new F150 with the 5.0l, The room in the F150s is awesome too!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

My coworker and I bought 2015 F150s with the 2.7 at around the same time. His truck was always in the shop with all types of issues and they even wanted to replace his engine. Luckily he had the extended warranty. He actually just got rid of it and bought a gmc. I haven’t had any issues with mine and I’m at 51k miles. Love my truck but his experience does worry me.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

If you want a look at trucks and repairs just take a walk through Garden Street U-pick in Ft Myers and take a look at what brands stick out......


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ben said:


> If you want a look at trucks and repairs just take a walk through Garden Street U-pick in Ft Myers and take a look at what brands stick out......


Bet it's not a bunch of Toyotas.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

manny2376 said:


> I just got a Tundra crew Max back in June. Averaging 15.9mpg (manually calculated) during mixed driving. Saying that, the new Silverado looks amazing though. If I were shopping today, that would be my choice based on looks.


U might consider the resale value as tundra has a good one.
Replace air filter with trd or k&n and pickup 
2/3 mpg.
Add cat back exhaust n add more mpg.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> My old tundra is an 03 gave it to my daughter a few years ago just flipped 300k and still going strong so there is my 2 cents but I'm a Toyota guy I now have another tundra.


Me too


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Bought a new truck.. Someone buy this would you..

https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/cto/d/cape-coral-2003-dodge-ram-3500-laramie/6775893619.html


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

UnitedFly said:


> Bought a new truck.. Someone buy this would you..
> 
> https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/cto/d/cape-coral-2003-dodge-ram-3500-laramie/6775893619.html


What did you buy?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Is only new to me.
2014 Silverado 1500 2LT-Z71, 4WD Crew Cab
Dark green exterior, with brown interior. Is pretty.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wasn’t there a song about need a new truck form Huey Lewis and the News decades ago. Went like. Need a new truck. One that won’t get me stuck. Something like that. Hated that song.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

UnitedFly said:


> Is only new to me.
> 2014 Silverado 1500 2LT-Z71, 4WD Crew Cab
> Dark green exterior, with brown interior. Is pretty.


You like green or something?!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Buying or Leasing
New or used?

There are a bunch of guys doing $0 down $500/month on platinum tundras. I wouldn't want to buy it after buy that's a pretty solid deal for a loaded full size truck.

I'm more of a reg cab base model truck guy myself.
After doing some digging a base model v6 f150 work truck can be had for 18k as of a few months ago.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

UnitedFly said:


> I'm may have to look through the Tundras and bring them back as an option. May go with a certified pre-owned.
> 
> Which Trim level should I consider? They give you too many damn options on these trucks.


Trim level sr5 n add tow pkg n leather


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> There are a bunch of guys doing $0 down $500/month on platinum tundras.


For how long? A decade?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Wasn’t there a song about need a new truck form Huey Lewis and the News decades ago. Went like. Need a new truck. One that won’t get me stuck. Something like that. Hated that song.


No


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Wasn’t there a song about need a new truck form Huey Lewis and the News decades ago. Went like. Need a new truck. One that won’t get me stuck. Something like that. Hated that song.


No


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

For how long? A decade?
36 month lease


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> You like green or something?!


It wasn’t planned. It’s just a good lookin color with the interior.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

UnitedFly said:


> View attachment 53172
> 
> It wasn’t planned. It’s just a good lookin color with the interior.


I like it! That’s a cool color that isn’t that popular. I like being different.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> For how long? A decade?
> 36 month lease


After 36 months it's 500 a month for 5 years.then maybe it's yours.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> After 36 months it's 500 a month for 5 years.then maybe it's yours.


The guys in those deals are rolling into a new lease every 36 months. 

Not for me as I find peace in equity


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I drive mine until the wheels fall off. That's why I buy Toyotas.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Leasing is so smart, if you are the owner and not the leaseholder


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> If I had to tow a larger boat I’d get the 3.5 ecoboost. I’ve got a 6” lift and 35” bfg ko2 on my 2.7 and I’m still getting better fuel mileage than I did with a stock 5.4 and it tows a hell of a lot better. The torque is crazy.


That was my last truck almost same setup except mine was leveled with 35's.

The ecoboost is a powerhouse, but drinks fuel. my best hwy was maybeeee 17 mpg. usually cruising 80 I was around 15-16.

The 5.4 is a dog had one of those too.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> U might consider the resale value as tundra has a good one.
> Replace air filter with trd or k&n and pickup
> 2/3 mpg.
> Add cat back exhaust n add more mpg.


not trying to derail, but does this apply (K&N/cold air) to 4Runner as well? Wife's 2017 is getting about the same as my 2012 2500 Cummins...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> That was my last truck almost same setup except mine was leveled with 35's.
> 
> The ecoboost is a powerhouse, but drinks fuel. my best hwy was maybeeee 17 mpg. usually cruising 80 I was around 15-16.
> 
> The 5.4 is a dog had one of those too.


I'm telling you, that 2.7L is a badass little engine. I've never felt under powered and with the 35's i'm still at 19.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> not trying to derail, but does this apply (K&N/cold air) to 4Runner as well? Wife's 2017 is getting about the same as my 2012 2500 Cummins...


Trd and k&n are cold air filters that will increase air flow n add some mileage, it did with all of my toyota vehicles. 3 hilux 4 cylinder types, 3 t100 types, 2 4 cylinder n 1 v6. 2 tundras. I have a little experience with Toyota trucks, owned 8 of them.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> not trying to derail, but does this apply (K&N/cold air) to 4Runner as well? Wife's 2017 is getting about the same as my 2012 2500 Cummins...


Yes, my wife's highlander has one.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm telling you, that 2.7L is a badass little engine. I've never felt under powered and with the 35's i'm still at 19.


Mine was the 3.5 and I used to mess with kids off the line in their ricers all time. Usually would spank them haha


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I read this whole thread so in my opinion F 250, with a big fat diesel or a Dodge with a Cummins
Just sayen


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I read this whole thread so in my opinion F 250, with a big fat diesel or a Dodge with a Cummins
> Just sayen


This is my second Tundra, 2018 DC 4 x 4 limited, seems to get about the same gas mileage as the 01. I've been super happy with it, while still loving the 01 and taking it out once or twice a month, has 232K and has no signs of slowing down.

However, based on this thread I guess my sense of style and taste is a tad on the unique side. I love the looks of my rig and think its a pretty hot truck. Leveling kit and a little bigger BFG's soon to come.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

ol' superskiff said:


> This is my second Tundra, 2018 DC 4 x 4 limited, seems to get about the same gas mileage as the 01. I've been super happy with it, while still loving the 01 and taking it out once or twice a month, has 232K and has no signs of slowing down.
> 
> However, based on this thread I guess my sense of style and taste is a tad on the unique side. I love the looks of my rig and think its a pretty hot truck. Leveling kit and a little bigger BFG's soon to come.
> 
> ...


I have the ribbon blue 5.7 2014 n had 2003 trd black 4.6


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've more impressed with my Tundra than all of my Dodges (3) and Fords (5) combined. Between the overall quiet ride, big comfortable seats and zero malfunctions over 51K miles, it's a no brainer. Throw in the off road performance and I'm sold, literally. About the only beefs are a) MPG and b) the "mystery" 38 gallon tank that only holds about 31 gallons, even though it says I'm on fumes My wife wants a Porsche to replace her 2004 Tahoe, and she of course deserves one. However, I keep telling her to get a Toyota and just be done with the decision So far, she's winning.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I drive mine until the wheels fall off. That's why I buy Toyotas.


I do the same thing with dodge trucks. The only difference between you and me is I have to wrench on my truck every week.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a new F150 crew cab 4x4 with the 3.5 EcoBoost loaded with every option available from the factory. So far I love the truck. I've been averaging 23.5 mpg highway and 18.5 to 19.2 city. Towing my east cape fury 163 miles round trip I averaged 17.1 total and worst I saw driving through a lot of hills etc was 15.8 for a very short time. With 470ft lbs of torque you don't even notice the boat back there and with the 10spd trans it's super quiet due to being at low rpm and shifts smooth as butter. Overall the truck rides like a Cadillac. I love it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

MooreMiller said:


> I do the same thing with dodge trucks. The only difference between you and me is I have to wrench on my truck every week.


Wouldn't you rather be fishing?


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

What happened to trucks? I mean, really. What happened to them? They used to be work vehicles and now they are status symbols. A mid 90's f150 5-speed manual is what a truck is supposed to be. Now they are overcomplicated, technological albatrosses. Toyota is right with their labeling, but they misspelled TURD.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Cronced said:


> What happened to trucks? I mean, really. What happened to them? They used to be work vehicles and now they are status symbols. A mid 90's f150 5-speed manual is what a truck is supposed to be. Now they are overcomplicated, technological albatrosses. Toyota is right with their labeling, but they misspelled TURD.


He's just jealous he doesn't own a turd...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

After driving my kid's Jeep Unlimited Rubicon around for a while, I traded my GMC Sierra 1500 SLT Z71 4x4 in for a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon. I don't have to tow my boat very much and the Jeep does fine pulling it when I do. My boat isn't all that big so no need to have the big truck. Besides, the Jeep is a blast to drive and there isn't hardly a vehicle you can buy that is more capable offroad. Most importantly, my Jeep matches my boat . I do need to get a hitch with more drop since my Jeep sits a lot higher than my truck did.


----------

